# Tias pups 5 weeks old



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Boris







Monster







Brandy







Mouse







Bella








im missing 2 will have to take some more its hard to see who is who on little photos lol


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

help its 2 big whats happened


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hold on,, i will ask tashi to help you resize them


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks they have not came out that big before


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no worries, im sure tashi will pop on and help you sort them,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

can you just check them think I have them in the right order


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

lol wow they are big pics...all i see good was monster lol...hes very very handsome.

cant wait to see otha pups in normal size pics hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

ok they are normal now lol.

and my god they are beautifull, such stunning babys....theve changed so much aint they


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> can you just check them think I have them in the right order


cheers tashi you are a star,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks thats brill, will have to take pics of the other 2


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Brandy is awesome


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are the other 2
Nana








Tank








Mouse again








Daddy with pups


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

opps i resized them but it still happened sorry


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Lovely, pictures - she's stunning!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Local_oaf1 (Sep 14, 2008)

Any pictures of the mum,dad and all the puppies together? Think that would be so cute.


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

lovely pups, monster is gorgeous!! they look like their doing brill!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, I think mouse is really cute


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

yer i will try and get one off all of them at the weekend it will be hard i think tia and George want to play all the time lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

they honestly are beautifull.....their dad is really nice...aint seen a male staffy around wiv hes look in agesssss...he really is nice.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks i will tell him mum that she will be pleased


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Thanks i will tell him mum that she will be pleased


hehehehe 

hows tia doing??? is her boobs a hanging well? lol


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

are they lovely 5 wks ??? r u sure dunnop if i'm wrong but sure mine rnt 5 weeks till tuesday ???/


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

well they are 5 weeks today early hours of saturday morning they were born. Aint yours 6 week this Tuesday?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous, very cute pups dad is hansom too


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yer he is a lovely chappy very loving and cuddley


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are gorgeous such little characters, I'm so jealous. 

Sue


----------

